# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  πρόβλημα με αφυγραντήρα και απορίες για τη λειτουργία του

## jariko

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Έχω έναν παλιό αφυγραντήρα που έχει χρόνια να δουλέψει και αναρωτιόμουν αν επισκευάζεται.
Όσο δούλευε δεν είχε καθαριστεί το φίλτρο με αποτέλεσμα να γεμίσει σκόνη και να βουλώσουν τα πάντα στο εσωτερικό.
Ο ανεμιστήρας του δουλεύει αλλά δεν συλλέγει νερό.
Σε μια δοκιμή που έκανα άκουσα μετά από 1-2 λεπτά να παίρνει μπρος ο συμπιεστής και άκουγα κάτι σαν νερό να κυλάει. Οι χαλκοσωλήνες άρχισαν να ψύχονται και να δημιουργείται μία υγρασία πάνω τους αλλά όχι τόσο ώστε να τρέξει νερό.
Έβγαλα τον πυκνωτή για να κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις και σε επόμενη δοκιμή ο συμπιεστής δεν δούλεψε, οπότε κάποιες φορές δουλεύει αλλά όχι σωστά και άλλες δεν εκκινεί καν.

Είναι δυνατόν (αν φταίει ο πυκνωτής) άλλωτε να παίρνει μπρος ο συμπιεστής αλλά να υπολειτουργεί και άλλες φορές να μη δουλεύει καθόλου; Το γεγονός ότι είχε βουλώσει από βρωμιά συνδέεται με ελάττωμα στον συμπιεστή ή στον πυκνωτή;

Ο πυκνωτής είναι 5uF ±5% 450VAC και τον μέτρησα με πολύμετρο στα 4.348μF. Σε λειτουργία μέτρησης R μου φαίνεται σωστή η συμπεριφορά του. Η αντίσταση πέφτει και αμέσως γίνεται άπειρη. Αν αντιστρέψω τα καλώδια του πολύμετρου συμβαίνει το ίδιο.
Η αντίσταση στα καλώδια του συμπιεστή είναι C-R: 39Ω, C-S: 72Ω, R-S: 107Ω.

Τι άλλο να δοκιμάσω πριν αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή. Δείτε μερικές φωτό.
IMG_0825.JPGIMG_0827.JPGIMG_0828.jpg


Μερικές απορίες που μου γεννήθηκαν.
Παίζει ρόλο πώς θα συνδεθούν οι συγκεκριμένοι πυκνωτές ή δεν πειράζει αν τους αντιστρέψουμε;
Ένα χάλκινο σωληνάκι προεξέχει και είναι διπλωμένο σε κάποιο σημείο. Ποιος είναι ο ρόλος του;
Έχω δει projects που μετατρέπεται ο συμπιεστής ψυγείου σε αεροσυμπιεστής. Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο με συμπιεστή από αφυγραντήρα;
Διάβασα πως το πρόβλημα σε αυτές τις μετατροπές είναι ότι εισέρχεται λάδι στον αέρα. Με την ίδια λογική όταν ο συμπιεστής δουλεύει με φρέον δεν ανακατεύεται το λάδι με το φρέον;
Αν θέλω να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο με ποιον τρόπο αφαιρούμε σωστά το φρέον;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://hlektrologia.gr/%CF%80%CF%85%...F%CE%B1%CF%82/



> Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο με συμπιεστή από αφυγραντήρα;
> Διάβασα πως το πρόβλημα σε αυτές τις μετατροπές είναι ότι εισέρχεται λάδι στον αέρα.


Το σωστό είναι αέρας στο λάδι . Το ψυκτικό κύκλωμα περιέχει μόνο ψυκτικό υγρό και λάδι , απουσία αέρα , επειδή έχει προηγηθεί κενό .



> Με την ίδια λογική όταν ο συμπιεστής δουλεύει με φρέον δεν ανακατεύεται το λάδι με το φρέον;


 Όχι ,ελάχιστα .



> Αν θέλω να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο με ποιον τρόπο αφαιρούμε σωστά το φρέον;


Βλέπε μονάδες ανάκτησης φρέον .

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλε Γιάννη εγώ βλέπω ότι περισσότερο ψήνεσαι για να βάλεις χέρι τον συμπιεστή παρά να επισκευάσεις τον αφυγραντήρα.
Ο συμπιεστής για να δουλέψει πρέπει να συντρέχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες και πρωτίστως η αυξημένη υγρασία.
Άρχισε με την βοήθεια και των φίλων του φόρουμ να δοκιμάζεις με βραχυκυκλωμένους ή όχι διακόπτες υγρασίας στάθμης ύδατος θερμοκρασίας κλπ και μετά φτάνεις στο συμπιεστή που αφού δούλεψε μια φορά και ανέβασε και ψύξη, μπορεί να είναι καλός και είναι και το ακριβότερο κομμάτι της συσκευής.
Ο πυκνωτής αν διαβάζω σωστά στην φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι εντάξει και το σωληνάκι το διπλωμένο υπάρχει σε όλα τα κομπρεσέρ και είναι για βάζεις βγάζεις υγρά.

----------


## jariko

Η αλήθεια είναι πως θέλω να το φτιάξω ώστε να μη χρειαστεί να πάρω άλλο, αλλά αν δεν βρω άκρη δεν θα πάει στα σκουπίδια. Ό,τι δουλεύει θα μείνει στην αποθήκη και αν δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής θα ήθελα σίγουρα να αξιοποιηθεί σε κάποιο άλλο project.

Μήπως αν έδινα ρεύμα απευθείας στα καλώδια του συμπιεστή που πηγαίνουν στο X1 και X111 (φαίνονται στη φωτό του σχηματικού παραπάνω) παρακάμπτοντας την πλακέτα θα έβλεπα αν δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής για να ψάξω άλλες αιτίες;

Η στάθμη νερού είναι ΟΚ, αν είχε πρόβλημα δεν θα δούλευε ούτε ο ανεμιστήρας. Λέτε να φταίει ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας και να μην αφήνει τον συμπιεστή να πάρει μπρος; Πώς μπορώ να τον παρακάμψω;
Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πως ό,τι φταίει προκλήθηκε από υπερθέρμανση αφού είχε βουλώσει τόσο που δεν περνούσε ο αέρας. Ποια είναι όμως τα πιο πιθανά προβλήματα που θα προκαλούσε η υπερθέρμανση;

----------


## jariko

Τελικά δοκίμασα τον συμπιεστή με τον πυκνωτή του χωρίς την πλακέτα και δούλεψε, οπότε μάλλον κάτι συμβαίνει στην πλακέτα.
Ή φταίει το ρελέ του (το ρελέ είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά πρέπει να ξεκολλήσει για να δω τα γράμματα), ή κάποιος αισθητήρας (ίσως ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας δεν δίνει σωστή ένδειξη και δεν δίνεται η εντολή) ή κάτι άλλο που θα με παιδέψει πολύ να το βρω.
Κάποια άλλη ιδέα από σας για να το ελέγξω;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

H "διακοπή " μπας και γίνεται βάση σχέδιου στο Humidity switch (SW2) ?
https://homesteady.com/how-12212848-...umidifier.html

----------


## jariko

Το SW2 είναι ένας περιστροφικός διακόπτης σαν ποτενσιόμετρο (κάτι σαν θερμοστάτης αλλά μάλλον για την υγρασία). Τέρμα αριστερά η συσκευή είναι στο off.
Όταν αρχίζουμε να το γυρνάμε, ακούγεται ένα κλακ και περνάει ρεύμα προς το SW1.
Αν το δοχείο νερού λείπει ή είναι γεμάτο ανάβει το LED3 και δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα, αλλιώς περνάει ρεύμα προς την πλακέτα στο ACL X2.
Αρχίζει να δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας που παίρνει ρεύμα από το ACL X2 χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται κάτι άλλο.

Το θέμα είναι να περάσει ρεύμα από το ACL X2 στο X1 COMP που τροφοδοτεί τον συμπιεστή. Αυτή τη σύνδεση έκανα παρακάμπτοντας το ρελέ πάνω στην πλακέτα και δούλεψε ο συμπιεστής. Γι αυτό και νομίζω πως φταίει το ρελέ ή κάποιος έλεγχος που κάνει η πλακέτα και δεν δίνει ρεύμα στο ρελέ.

----------

